# sigh... more fursuit help



## Lyrihl (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry guys, I know there's a ton of help thread and I already have a bunch of them, but I'd just like to ask you one more thing:

The foamwork for my balaclava head is done (funny how so many people choose the worst economic time to make a suit, eh?) but the jaw bothers me a little. It'll open as wide as is physically possible, it's super sensitive, and it doesn't slide around one bit, but I'm afraid that my own mouth is sticking out from the balaclava way too far and I just can't fathom how other suiters hide their mouths!
I've checked livejournal, FA, and about 6 or 7 other tutorials by various makers and groups with no luck.

Could you please help? I'll try to get a pic or two...


----------



## Bir (Jan 21, 2010)

I have no experience with making heads, but I can imagine that most people make the faces point downwards enough so that the muzzles can hide their mouths. 

Or, in the very back of the mouth you could put a piece of black, light fabric to conceal your mouth  but still allow you to breath and such.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 21, 2010)

I did point the muzzle down, but this only hides the front and I'm most worried about the sides.
Thin fabric would also keep me from eating or drinking anything in-suit. I'd like to try having a slushie through the muzzle~ :9


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess I'd need a picture to figure out what you need to do.

My first fursuit head ended up having a very revealing mouth hole. I hung some extra fur from the top of the mouth to make mine a little harder to see.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you mean you're worried about people seeing your mouth inside the fursuit's mouth from the front? Or are you worried about seeing it from the sides of the smile?

Here's a wip of a suit I'm working on for a customer.

http://i50.tinypic.com/29gby0x.jpg

I'll be cutting out the inside of the smile, which will reveal the wearer's face. But I'll be lining the inside of the smile with black buckram or chiffon so the wearer's face is hidden, but it still has great ventilation. Does that help?


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally got a few pictures~
Clicky clicky!
I guess I didn't point the muzzle down much at all...


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jan 23, 2010)

Lyrihl said:


> Finally got a few pictures~
> Clicky clicky!
> I guess I didn't point the muzzle down much at all...



That's not bad at all! The muzzle looks perfect.

You'll just have to line the inside of the entire mouth (the entire opening) with black chiffon or buckram.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 23, 2010)

If you mean "line the mouth" as in covering the inside of the muzzle and jaw with black fabric, I'm already going to do that. But if you mean it as in covering my mouth with fabric, I'm not sure it would help much. I could try though.

EDIT: I think I'll go ahead and tape it, see if something really needs to be done or not. Fur bluks out a head, so it might cover up my mouth.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jan 23, 2010)

Lyrihl said:


> If you mean "line the mouth" as in covering the inside of the muzzle and jaw with black fabric, I'm already going to do that. But if you mean it as in covering my mouth with fabric, I'm not sure it would help much. I could try though.
> 
> EDIT: I think I'll go ahead and tape it, see if something really needs to be done or not. Fur bluks out a head, so it might cover up my mouth.



I mean gluing a big piece of chiffon or any other black see-through fabric INSIDE the head itself over the hole in the upper/lower jaw. Just don't put it too tight or else you won't be able to open the mouth.

But furring might help the gap too!


----------

